# 3 Kittens



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

First off...I should change my screen name to 7catsplus3gal  

I say this because we took in 3 kittens in the beginning of August. They were born in our woods sometime in june. Momma cat didn't bring them out to us until sometime in july. So we don't know the exact age of the kittens. 

*wish I could put a camera collar/tracker on her so we can figure out when the kittens were in fact born. you know?

Anyways...These kittens have grown up so fast. I have 2 girls and 1 boy. I have named them Sam,Panda,and Squirt. They are really sweet. They stay in the back room but during the day I let them out and take them up to my bedroom for some fun time and they hang out with my cats.

These kittens have 2 big brothers. Juno & Summer. Summer is nervous around them for some reason. Juno on the other hand is brave and loves to hang with them. He is the cat sitter . He meows at the door when he wants to go in and be with the kittens. So I let him in to play. Its great.

Since I can not keep these kitties I was able to find a foster care network on facebook. They are in the area. They don't work from a main building. Its a big group of people who foster the cats in there own homes. Of course they don't have any foster homes for us right now. So we are going to foster the kittens.

So someone from this networks is going to come to my house and give the kittens there shots. Which we don't have to pay for them. I think my mom just has to give the person a donation to the network. Once they are old enough....we are going to get the kittens fixed through the tara van. If we mention the name of the network...then the tara van gives us a discount. woo hoo!

These people will post there pics and profiles on there website and facebook page. So if someone wants to adopt a kitten from us..they have to go through the network and they will contact us. 

I really love these kitties...but 10 cats is a bit much.  it gets a bit hairy during feeding time. 

I will post pictures soon.

Oh and we are going to trap the parents and they them fixed as well.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

3CatsGirl,
Well Done! Every cat/kitten that is helped...spayed/neutered is a cat that will have a better life!
And to get them, their first shots is great!!
Hopefully they'll be on their way to happy forever homes!:thumbup:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for helping those kitties. What a nice thing you are doing. Please post pictures. I bet they are cute!


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

It is wonderful what you're doing, and great that there are some good options like this in your area. I wanted to be a foster momma for some kitties, but when I called the shelters in my area, I was told that the town I live in has strict licensing laws, and I can not legally foster here. I also later found out that my city does not support TNR, and if you are caught releasing a feral cat back outside, you can get a steep fine. All the surrounding towns in my county allow fostering, and TNR. *sigh* Maybe one day the laws will change. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

why did marie73 edit my post?


my new screen name should be: 7catsplus3kittensgal


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh love your story and we'll done for taking on the fostering. we don't really have shelters much here so ours is all done through volunteers taking on fosters at home. We are very lucky as aa large number of the vet practices do half price spay neuter for members. It always helps when the kittens are neutered and vaccinated so that the new home has no big cost at the start. Let us know hoe they get on with being found their forever homes


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies. 

They got there first shots this evening. Then in a few weeks,they will get another one. The kitties were pretty good about it. A little nervous...but didn't try to escape. 

here are the pictures of the kittens who are 12 weeks old.

Sammy(boy)


Panda(girl)


Squirt(girl)


:heart


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh they are pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## ttatum1001 (Sep 7, 2014)

They are all adorable, sammy looks like a sweetheart!!!


----------

